# chris_photo's mantids



## chris_photo (Apr 20, 2007)

I just bought some mantids from Yen Saw. He's the man!

Here are some shots for now. More to come later as I shoot them.

Texas Unicorn Mantis (L6)

Closeup of his face












Pseudoharpax Virescen






Oxypilus Distinctus


----------

